# People who put the word 'Senior' in their job titl



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Please replace with 'insecure' and 'inept '

For 'Strategic' in job title, instead read 'seat by the door.'

Thank you.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

ROFL!

me
Senior Strategic Business Analyst..... :-[*

*no not really


----------



## zipper (Sep 23, 2003)

LOL... couldn't agree more..

The games industry is full of this kind of thing.. There are plenty 'Insecure Executive Vice' blah blah blah..'s around.

Until they realise that these kind of roles/promotions keep them happy without the company actually having to shell out any money... then let em get on with it!!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Please replace with 'insecure' and 'inept '


 ??? - why


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

You didn't get promotion then?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> You didn't get promotion then? Â


The title 'Senior' does not formally exist in yours and mine organisations job role descriptions or titles. A few status-conscious individuals from the red side still use it, but that's just 'cos they are insecure, probably as a direct result in their ineptitude. 

PS 'Master'  ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> ??? - why


Well no one has to have 'Junior' in their titles. Or do they?


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> Well no one has to have 'Junior' in their titles. Or do they? Â


our Junior Sales Assistant does!

My official title is Senior Customer Service Manager. I haven't worked out yet if it's because I am the oldest or if it's because I've been here longest or if someone is expecting me to take charge of the department. I aint doing the last one until I get a pay-rise to go with the extra responisbility, so there .


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

OK then , who has a 'Boss' and who has a 'Superior'?

I have a Boss and all his reports have equal Title status, regardless of age or experience. These are instead reflected in the pay bands and job rankings - which are not attached to job title.

Whenever I have been asked by anyone for my Superior's details in the past, I have always taken pleasure in refusing their request, but instead offering to put them in touch with my Boss. Cocky, but always raises a smile. ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Although my 'officilal' job title would be Senior Copywriter, I never use it because I think it's wanky.

However, on my Wife's side of the business (same business - I'm creative, she's client facing), pay and indeed stature is directly related to their titles which, I believe go:

Acoount Executive
Senior Account Executive

Account Director
Senior Account Director

Group Account Direct

Client Services Director

Then it could be MD, VC etc etc. Some places have Junior AEs and ADs, but not all.

To me, it makes no difference, but then that's because to the job it makes no difference, to my wife however the job description changes with the job title - and each step up makes you more accountable.

It seems to be an Amercian trend to place so much importance on your title - to the extent that a friend of mine that went over to work in our NYC office was atounded to hear that people over there were happy to accept a new stack of business cards with a newer and better title on them rather than take a pay rise.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Ops. Overlooked agencies and Partnerships.

Ours are purely functional and relative status is more linked to the number one carries rather than ure hierachy. We have:

Sales Specialist

Account Director

Client Business Manager
(many of the specialists earn more than the ACs and CBMs)

and

Partner Account Manager

Account Director

And thats it. Yet still some folk take it upon them selves to insert the _Senior_ part. :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Actually can anyone remember Gareth Cheenan's title form the Office? That sort of sums it up..


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> OK then , who has a 'Boss' and who has a 'Superior'?
> 
> I have a Boss and all his reports have equal Title status, regardless of age or experience. Â These are instead reflected in the pay bands and job rankings - which are not attached to job title.
> 
> Whenever I have been asked by anyone for my Superior's details in the past, I have always taken pleasure in refusing their request, but instead offering to put them in touch with my Boss. Â Cocky, but always raises a smile. ;D


When people ask me who my boss is I reply that I don't have a boss, I have a hierarchical superior, but he's not my boss.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Gareth always called himsefl Assistant Regional Director which was always corrected by DB to Assistant TO the Regional Director.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Well no one has to have 'Junior' in their titles. Or do they?


we do... Junior Engineers - which was then changed to Engineer - still have Senior Engineers though. Aerospace company tho..


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Aerospace company tho..


May I ask which one? I'm with the BAE one.

Our engineering titles are:

[Systems/Hardware/Software] Engineer
Senior [Systems/Hardware/Software] Engineer
Principal [Systems/Hardware/Software] Engineer
Lead [Systems/Hardware/Software] Engineer
Consultant [Systems/Hardware/Software] Engineer

Moley


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Well no one has to have 'Junior' in their titles. Or do they? Â


What about George Bush? If daddy is senior then surely he is junior...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A posh title is when you add the Manager in it.

A wank title is these silly people that call themeselves director in a company of 3 people!


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> A wank title is these silly people that call themeselves director in a company of 3 people!


In fairness though, most companies will legally have directors, irrespective of size...


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> In fairness though, most companies will legally have directors, irrespective of size...


i am a tt forum senior member and proud [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> i am a tt forum senior member and proud [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Only in a TT forum the next title after the senior is a degrading one! Why couldn't I be CEO or something better?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Moley - quite a bit smaller than BAE ... space company called SSTL based in Surrey. Same grading tho 8)

James.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Moley - quite a bit smaller than BAE ... space company called SSTL based in Surrey. Same grading tho Â 8)
> 
> James.


Arrhh ... satellites

Moley


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

*lol*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> A posh title is when you add the Manager in it.
> 
> A wank title is these silly people that call themeselves director in a company of 3 people!


I wouldn't necessarily agree with that V.

Most people who are in an office of three people who call themselves 'director'. are indeed, because an organisation this small with so few people, it is likely they own the business hence why they can be called director.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

> The title 'Senior' does not formally exist in yours and mine organisations job role descriptions or titles. Â A few status-conscious individuals from the red side still use it, but that's just 'cos they are insecure, probably as a direct result in their ineptitude.
> 
> PS 'Master' Â  ;D


Actually Gary, in IBM it does - and is specifically related to 'banding' within some professions / roles. If you removed the word Senior from your title (if you have it) you would actually be downgrading your job status within some professions / roles. We also have 'Principal' which is the next steo up from Senior !!!

Damian

PS and we have Junior as well


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Actually Gary, in IBM it does - and is specifically related to 'banding' within some professions / roles. If you removed the word Senior from your title (if you have it) Â you would actually be downgrading your job status within some professions / roles. We also have 'Principal' which is the next steo up from Senior !!!
> 
> Damian
> 
> PS and we have Junior as well


I was referring to HP, not dowdy old IBM  Â There are no formal 'senior' titles, as they prefer to keep it flat. Â Some still unofficially insert it in their titles. :

Anyway can you please stop injecting reasoned, structured argument into my irrational rant and conjecture?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

> I was referring to HP, not dowdy old IBM  Â There are no formal 'senior' titles, as they prefer to keep it flat. Â Some still unofficially insert it in their titles. :
> 
> Anyway can you please stop injecting reasoned, structured argument into my irrational rant and conjecture?


Hey this is the Lotus Software part and we 'aint dowdy thanks very much :  ;D

...now where's me blue suit 

Damian


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

> May I ask which one? Â I'm with the BAE one.
> 
> Our engineering titles are:
> 
> ...


I work for a company that has similar grades only no Lead [Systems/Hardware/Software] Engineer so it would appear that this is fairly common. Is it also the case that Senior is actually fairly junior, Principals do the same as Seniors for a car and more money, Leads aren't actually and Consultants do the least for the most?

Bitter Prinipal wannabee


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> Hey this is the Lotus Software part and we 'aint dowdy thanks very much Â : Â  Â ;D
> 
> ...now where's me blue suit Â
> 
> Damian


THat's another thing that pisses me off, middle management wear grey suits and senior management wear blue suits.

I cheat, I have suits in both colours and in various shades.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> THat's another thing that pisses me off, middle management wear grey suits and senior management wear blue suits.


You are of course joking Stuart?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> You are of course joking Stuart? Â


May not be Gary - I was reading some Exec Development stuff which included some crap from a 'Presentation Consultant' or somesuch - probably a Senior one at that. You and I are supposed to own at least 1 Grey suit and 1 Blue suit, the Blue suit being considered the more formal.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Actually Gary, in IBM it does - and is specifically related to 'banding' within some professions / roles. If you removed the word Senior from your title (if you have it) you would actually be downgrading your job status within some professions / roles. We also have 'Principal' which is the next steo up from Senior !!!
> 
> Damian
> 
> PS and we have Junior as well


Yep. I was junior engineer when I was a lowly new grad. Now I'll be engineer forever unless I get a job which isn't an engineer (or at least called that).
Senior in IBM means 'will rant on about the good old days where business trips were all first class and they paid for the wife and kids too. And mainframes are better.'


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> THat's another thing that pisses me off, middle management wear grey suits and senior management wear blue suits.


So, to set expectations clearly at a job interview, one should wear a blue suit? Â


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

They seem to use it in aviation as well.

Senior 1st ocifer, senior cabin crew...


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

And why is the bloke who checks your train ticket always a "Senior Conductor"?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> So, to set expectations clearly at a job interview, one should wear a blue suit? Â


Or navy strides with a grey jacket to cover both bases.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Or navy strides with a grey jacket to cover both bases.


You must be a senior salesman to think that up. Either that or a senior citizen.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Even in finance you have Senior Debt in a lending deal!

Aaarrggh!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

What about the Spaniards?

I've known them to sneak the off Senor in front of their names.

And what about poor old Senwar?

His surname is Senior.

So Paul Senior Senior Xxxxx on his business cards would look a little odd.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Do people actually aspire to have the title senior/manager/whatever after their name, on their business card in todays workplace? Do you do it for the prestige, or is it the only route to a pay rise (or 'a raise' as the yanks would call it) Do you thrive on the extra workload (admin/paperwork) or were you just bored with the job you were doing before?

For me, in the electronics/IT industry, I went through _grades_ of trainee/engineer/senior engineer that bought with it, more interesting technical jobs and projects. There was only one way 'forward' - 'being promoted' into management, taking a pay cut through not being able to claim overtime, and loosing touch with the technical reality of the job (most of my recent managers haven't had a clue about IT/Comms).

I opted to stay on the technical/operations side, and work on increasing my salary, rather than my 'status'

I've watched so many managers come and go (some of them have shot themselves in the foot, in spectacular style) with numerous newly created important positions suddenly disapearing.

So I have no desire to be promoted into management, with one exception - if I was self employed, no better incentive to do a proper job! Considering doing this some time in the future.

Or I could become a _consultant _ Â


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

Working in an IT department (filing, typing up memos, answering the phone etc) I come across a lot of contractors who always refer to themselves as CONSULTANTS.

They are at best, overpaid expendable temporary members of staff. :-/


----------

